# Demas



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2007)

Was Demas a Christian

Paul worked with a lot of folks who also had “successful ministries”. One man, however, stands out in contrast – Demas. He is mentioned in Philemon 24, Colossians 4:14 and finally in II Timothy 4:10-11. 

A scary example of a man who was active in ministry and yet ended badly.

Anyone have any insights or further info (even extra Biblical) about this man. 

He is a frightening and intriguing figure for me as I think of many more decades of ministry, if the Lord is pleased to grant me long life. 

Can this happen to me? To you? Yikes!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 23, 2007)

every time I go through some trying experiences, I become scared of the possibility of apostasizing. Maybe it is irrational, but fellas like Demas, Judas, Saul, Hymeneus scares the living daylights out of me, along with modern examples of David Chilton. But I believe these men are specifically given mention and set forth to us as a warning against being puffed up and arrogant, and not humbly seeking God and cleaving on to Him.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2007)

David Chilton...the Paradise Restored guy? I love that book...what happened?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Sep 23, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> David Chilton...the Paradise Restored guy? I love that book...what happened?



he apostatized into full preterism then into Greek Orthodoxy.


----------

